# Isn't this lovely.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

A friend on another forum paints as a hobby and offered to do my dogs and this is the one she did of Molly, I love it.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:










This is the photo she worked from.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ohhh thats brill!...:001_tt1:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

lovely pictures!


----------



## fleurtess (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh what a darling little dog


----------



## Ilovemydog (Feb 2, 2010)

Lovely picture of a lovely dog :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww your little dog is lovely, a very nice picture to,xx


----------



## PMW50 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, that is lovely!
She is a very good artist xD


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats a great picture she's very talented


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes it is lovely


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh bless she did well. Very sweet pic.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments.

She has done it for no charge too but I'm going to pay because I love it. She has done one of my other dog too.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww that is beautiful!


----------



## Âüþãà (Jan 12, 2010)

*Jazzy* of Molly


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats really good! How nice of her to do this for you


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Thats lovely Jan x


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_wow......what a fantastic painting, she is very talented_


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

fantastic painting looks great. ur dog is cute


----------

